
Ugandan wins Africa prize for bloodless malaria test - alphabettsy
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-44481723
======
forapurpose
dupe

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17316858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17316858)

